# region free dvd player in argos



## Ron Burgundy (29 Feb 2008)

does anyone know if any of the dvd players in agros are region free.


----------



## theoneill (29 Feb 2008)

As far as I know Phillips DVD are very easy to unlock. Just get the model number and do and internet search. I have 2 Phillips DVD players and have successfully unlocked both of them. Other than that some of the cheaper models can be region free or easy to unlock. However I made the mistake of purchasing a Panasonic and found out they are incredibly difficult to unlock as are Sony.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Ron Burgundy (29 Feb 2008)

hate phillips but its only the living room. I have a seperate media/cinema room so i won't use it much. The wife will


----------



## Guest124 (1 Mar 2008)

Shop around I have found Argos tobe dear -for some reason people just seem to take it for granted that they are the cheapest -not the case.


----------



## podgerodge (12 Mar 2008)

cheapest region free dvd player you'll get (and plays divx/mpeg4 as well) is Matsui in Dixons/Currys for €29.99 - grand player.


----------

